# L'angolo della fotografia



## Canonista (6 Ottobre 2012)

...a 'sto punto 

Bene! C'è qualcuno qui con la passione fotografica???
Che stili vi attirano e quali vorreste fare?
Come organizzate la vostra postproduzione e con quali software?
Scattate in RAW, jpg o la combo di entrambi?
Ed infine, ma non di minore importanza...che attrezzatura avete?? 

Io sono un amante del landscape, degli ampi orizzonti e delle sterminate campagne. Anche fotografare in montagna mi piace ed odio scattare a mare, anzi, odio la spiaggia! Meglio le coste frastagliate...
Per postprodurre uso il trio Camera Raw>Photoshop>Photomatix (quest'ultimo devo ancora imparare a sfruttarlo per bene). Ho sentito parlar bene ultimamente di un altro software per generare HDR, mi pare si chiami SNS-HDR e devo provarlo.

La mia attrezzatura è ancora "scarna", ma non di basso livello:
Canon 550D con battery grip Aputure e laccio per la mano sempre attaccati, Sigma 17-70 f2.8-4.5, Canon 55-250 f4-5.6, alcune lenti vintage come Helios 44M-4 che è un 58mm f2, un Harmony (non ricordo chi lo produceva) 135mm f3.5 e un Prinzgalaxy 200mm f4.
Poi ho un cavalletto da combattimento Mantona Scout bello robusto, uno zaino Delta sempre da combattimento ed in cui ci entra il mondo intero, una borsa Hama più piccola e poi boh...un paio di telecomandini di scatto, un filtro ND8 da 72mm.

Conto di prendere presto un Sigma 10-20, anche se il massimo sarebbe l'8-16 *-*
Presto caricherò anche qualche foto.

Allora, c'è qualcuno tra di voi pronto a farmi compagnia o mi avete fatto scrivere questo papiro senza motivo? Vi taglio le pa...


----------



## Marilson (6 Ottobre 2012)

eccomi, ci sono. Però non uso materiale amatoriale come te. Io vado sul professionale. Naturalmente ho una Nikon, per intenderci.


----------



## yelle (6 Ottobre 2012)

io sono ancora con la bridge. Attendo tempi migliori.


----------



## Canonista (6 Ottobre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> eccomi, ci sono. Però non uso materiale amatoriale come te. Io vado sul professionale. Naturalmente ho una Nikon, per intenderci.



No ti prego, niente battaglia! 
Cosa usi? Hai un portfolio/flickr/simili?
Io non è neanche da un anno che ho la reflex...e a parte gli ISO, la 550D mi sta ancora bene 

[MENTION=251]yelle[/MENTION] che bridge hai?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2012)

Un hobby che mi ha sempre affascinato ma che non ho mai praticato


----------



## BB7 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Vabbè fateci vedere qualcosa raga


----------



## Canonista (6 Ottobre 2012)

Anche io sono sempre stato affascinato dalla fotografia, infatti i primi mirini in cui ho ficcato l'occhio sono stati quello di una Zenit anni '80 e di una Canon AE-1...

In giro per Verona, cercando di esagerare con la PP:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## yelle (6 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> No ti prego, niente battaglia!
> [MENTION=251]yelle[/MENTION] che bridge hai?


Canon SX30IS.
L'ho comprata l'anno scorso, ed ero indecisa fra questa e la G11, ma usandola anche allo stadio ho optato per lo zoom (a discapito della qualità delle foto, ma tant'è, non è che abbia chissà quali doti fotografiche, quindi mi sono accontentata).

Il mio album flickr.


----------



## Canonista (6 Ottobre 2012)

Belle foto yelle 

Io avrei preso una Fuji HS20 al posto tuo, zoom "a mano" e messa a fuoco (difficile ma) manuale.


----------



## yelle (6 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io avrei preso una Fuji HS20 al posto tuo, zoom "a mano" e messa a fuoco (difficile ma) manuale.


mai avuto un bel rapporto con le Fuji. 
In realtà mi ero interessata anche a Sony e Panasonic (ho letto ottime recensioni della Lumix FZ45), ma ho fatto la scelta di restare nell'ambito Canon.


----------



## Marilson (7 Ottobre 2012)

Scatto solo in raw, neache i jpg cropped come anteprima. Ho una Nikon D300 e il seguente corredo di lenti:
- Nikkor 35 mm 1.8G
- Nikkor 55-300 mm 4-5.6G VR
- Tamron 17-50 mm 2.8

A breve prenderò un Sigma 70-200 mm 2.8 e venderò il 55-200.
Da non escludere come prossimo acquisto nel 2013 un 24-70 2.8 e un 85 1.4


il mio flickr --> chiedere in pvt


----------



## Butcher (7 Ottobre 2012)

Io vorrei iniziare ad entrare in questo mondo. Che macchina mi consigliate?


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

Marilson ti ho aggiunto, io ne ho pochissime su flickr, devo vedere di metterne anche perché è una buona pubblicità...
Anche io avevo di prendere un 85mm, ma le risorse finanziarie non lo permettono ad ora :/

Butcher, che tipo di foto vorresti fare?


----------



## Canonista (8 Ottobre 2012)

Borghetto (VR) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Brain84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Io non sono fotografo ma ho una mia cara amica che lo è..per la sua laurea gli abbiamo regalato una Canon 5D Mark III.

Questo è il suo Flickr


----------



## Butcher (9 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Marilson ti ho aggiunto, io ne ho pochissime su flickr, devo vedere di metterne anche perché è una buona pubblicità...
> Anche io avevo di prendere un 85mm, ma le risorse finanziarie non lo permettono ad ora :/
> 
> Butcher, che tipo di foto vorresti fare?



Ma sinceramente sono anche più di un nabbo sulla questione.  Cosa intendi precisamente?
Vorrei poter fare delle belle foto paesaggistiche e magari cercare di applicarci qualche effetto..


----------



## Canonista (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quindi non sai neanche le varie impostazioni della macchina? 

Oh nessuno che me lo ca.ga il Flickr, pezzi di... :/

Tanto lo rilinkerò ad ogni upload: Borghetto (VR) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## yelle (10 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Quindi non sai neanche le varie impostazioni della macchina?


che hai da ridere? Tu per caso se nato '_imparato_'?


----------



## Canonista (10 Ottobre 2012)

Yelle la mia non era una risata offensiva, era più per confermare il fatto che fosse una new entry nel settore, come lui stesso ha detto  e sarei io stesso il primo a dargli una mano o spiegargli qualcosa se ne dovesse avere bisogno...non cerchiamo di vedere il male anche dove non c'è...
Perché pensano tutti che io sia cattivo? 

Comunque no, non sono nato imparato, ma ho buone doti visive, almeno credo


----------



## yelle (10 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Yelle la mia non era una risata offensiva, era più per confermare il fatto che fosse una new entry nel settore, come lui stesso ha detto


continuo a non capire perchè c'era bisogno di ridere, ma bon.


----------



## Canonista (11 Ottobre 2012)

Borghetto (VR) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Borghetto (VR) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



L'hai fatta tu?


----------



## Canonista (12 Ottobre 2012)

No, la macchinetta


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2012)

Borghetto (VR) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## yelle (15 Ottobre 2012)

la prima che hai postato non mi piaceva molto, queste ultime due invece sono davvero belle.


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2012)

Mi fa piacere Yelle 
A breve penso che mi farò un portfolio/blog (la bozza è quasi pronta, dovrei decidere il dominio) e quindi sto cercando di affinare un po' la tecnica e far sparire quel rumore di troppo senza perdere troppi dettagli...

La foto che avevo caricato nella pagina precedente era più un esperimento (unione di 3 jpg con diverse esposizioni) per vedere se sarebbe valsa la pena modificare i raw in seguito...mi sono salvato le varie impostazioni dei programmi e credo che a breve lo farò 

Ah, ovviamente le foto originali sono irriconoscibili


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Quindi non sai neanche le varie impostazioni della macchina?
> 
> Oh nessuno che me lo ca.ga il Flickr, pezzi di... :/
> 
> Tanto lo rilinkerò ad ogni upload: Borghetto (VR) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



No, te l'ho detto. Non so niente praticamente.


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2012)

Io fossi in te inizierei innanzitutto a capire tutti i comandi di una macchina digitale (priorità di diaframma, priorità di tempi, manuale) ed il loro effetto (tempo di scatto più rapido = movimento del soggetto congelato, tempo di scatto più lento = movimento del soggetto con scia, per esempio), apprendere le nozioni base dell'inquadratura (che molte volte possono anche non essere rispettate avendo comunque una foto di tutto rispetto), capire gli iso ed il rumore...sono argomenti vasti, non saprei neanche elencarli, ma si apprendono facilmente se hai buona volontà e un po' di tempo da dedicarci 
Di link è quasi inutile che te ne dia, in giro per il web è strapieno di guide fotografiche, teorie varie ecc...
Ci sono inoltre molti forum che trattano di fotografia, te ne elenco qualcuno:
- Canon Club Italia e Nikon Club Italia
- sul vasto forum HWUpgrade c'è tutto un forum a parte dedicato alla fotografia, sul quale ogni tanto posto anche io qualcosa
- c'è il sito di Juza (JuzaPhoto), un ragazzo che fotografa paesaggi e animali per lavoro...beato lui 
- ci sono i vari ZMphoto, Pentaxiani, Canoniani, Photo4You...

Puoi iniziare esplorando i vari forum, dando qualche letta qui e lì nelle sezioni "teoriche" e guardare le varie gallery con i relativi consigli da parte di altri utenti.
Insomma, c'è da studiare un pochetto 

Ah, una cosa, non incappare nella battaglia Canikon


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Borghetto (VR) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Io sono un profano dell'argomento,ma questa è molto bella.Complimenti!


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie mille Andreas


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io fossi in te inizierei innanzitutto a capire tutti i comandi di una macchina digitale (priorità di diaframma, priorità di tempi, manuale) ed il loro effetto (tempo di scatto più rapido = movimento del soggetto congelato, tempo di scatto più lento = movimento del soggetto con scia, per esempio), apprendere le nozioni base dell'inquadratura (che molte volte possono anche non essere rispettate avendo comunque una foto di tutto rispetto), capire gli iso ed il rumore...sono argomenti vasti, non saprei neanche elencarli, ma si apprendono facilmente se hai buona volontà e un po' di tempo da dedicarci
> Di link è quasi inutile che te ne dia, in giro per il web è strapieno di guide fotografiche, teorie varie ecc...
> Ci sono inoltre molti forum che trattano di fotografia, te ne elenco qualcuno:
> - Canon Club Italia e Nikon Club Italia
> ...



Perfetto, grazie mille


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Canonista (18 Ottobre 2012)

Piazza delle Erbe ft. Torre dei Lamberti - Verona


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2012)

Piazza delle Erbe ft. Torre dei Lamberti - Verona


----------



## yelle (21 Ottobre 2012)

Molto belle, Simone.



sono molto in anticipo con i tempi, visto che il Monza Rally Show è fra più di un mese, ma qualcuno saprebbe darmi una dritta riguardo le impostazioni da usare per fotografare le auto in movimento? Tenendo conto che ho una bridge (e da poco più di un anno), quindi certamente non mi usciranno chissà che risultati eccelsi, e le impostazioni sono comunque limitate.
Per chi conosce il circuito di Monza, ho intenzione di "appostarmi" alla V4, lungo il vecchio tracciato.


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie Yelle, l'ordine di scatto delle due foto è inverso ai post, la seconda è la prima che ho scattato, la prima è la seconda che ho scattato ed è un po' più curata...inoltre i due formati sono molto...strani 

Belli i rally, vorrei poterne fare qualcuno un giorno! Hai intenzione di fare dei panning?


----------



## yelle (21 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Grazie Yelle, l'ordine di scatto delle due foto è inverso ai post, la seconda è la prima che ho scattato, la prima è la seconda che ho scattato ed è un po' più curata...inoltre i due formati sono molto...strani


il formato magari lo trovo un poco più adatto alla seconda foto, comunque mi piace, è azzeccato.



Canonista ha scritto:


> Belli i rally, vorrei poterne fare qualcuno un giorno! Hai intenzione di fare dei panning?


l'intenzione c'è, sì, ma non so se riuscirò. Vedrò di fare qualche prova in questo mese.


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2012)

Dipenderà tutto (non proprio tutto, ma quasi) dalla quantità di luce che ci sarà...


----------



## yelle (21 Ottobre 2012)

ma, ho intenzione di farmi 3 giorni su 4. Il primo giorno le prove son di pomeriggio all'incirca all'ora del tramonto, il giorno dopo alle 10 di mattina (sperando, ovviamente, di essere fortunata come l'anno scorso e trovare tanto sole).


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2012)

Anche altri fattori influiranno, tipo la distanza tra te e le macchine e quella tra le macchine e lo sfondo...


----------



## yelle (21 Ottobre 2012)

ah, bhè, certamente.
Per molte cose non posso far altro che andar là, fare qualche prova e scattare molte foto con diversi settaggi.
So già che sarà un'impresa ardua, soprattutto data la mia inesperienza, quindi non mi aspetto dei gran risultati :/


----------



## Harvey (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sono un ignorante completo in materia ma da osservatore
[MENTION=251]yelle[/MENTION] complimenti la foto sul lago a Como è stupenda!!!


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ah, bhè, certamente.
> Per molte cose non posso far altro che andar là, fare qualche prova e scattare molte foto con diversi settaggi.
> So già che sarà un'impresa ardua, soprattutto data la mia inesperienza, quindi non mi aspetto dei gran risultati :/



Esatto, la soluzione migliore è sempre quella di testare e mettere in pratica le proprie abilità.
Io intanto proverei a fare delle prove "stupide" con macchine normali in strade normalissime giusto per capire come ottenere l'effetto...poi i comandi cambiano da situazione a situazione.


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Sono un ignorante completo in materia ma da osservatore
> [MENTION=251]yelle[/MENTION] complimenti la foto sul lago a Como è stupenda!!!


grazie!



Canonista ha scritto:


> Esatto, la soluzione migliore è sempre quella di testare e mettere in pratica le proprie abilità.
> Io intanto proverei a fare delle prove "stupide" con macchine normali in strade normalissime giusto per capire come ottenere l'effetto...poi i comandi cambiano da situazione a situazione.


farò così, grazie


----------



## Canonista (22 Ottobre 2012)

Prego, figurati! Hai visto che non sono così cattivo come credevi?


----------



## yelle (22 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Prego, figurati! Hai visto che non sono così cattivo come credevi?


ho visto


----------



## Livestrong (22 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Prego, figurati! Hai visto che non sono così cattivo come credevi?



Tarapia tapioco prematurata la supercazzola con lo scappellamento a destra


----------



## Canonista (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sono il nipote, ma lei stuzzica, lo vede come stuzzica?


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Fotografo da 4 anni. Avevo iniziato tanto per provare con una vecchia Olympus OM-1 che apparteneva a mio padre. Vedendo che c'ero portato (o almeno è quel che credo io ) decisi di fare il grande passo (quasi 600€ all'epoca) e mi presi una canon eos 400D più accessorini vari... In seguito ho sentito presto la necessità di uno zoom, ma dovendo limitare la spesa ho scelto come compromesso il 55-250 IS che come rapporto qualità/prezzo era il migliore all'epoca. Infine ho preso anche il 50ino 1.8 che è davvero divertente da usare. I primi 2 anni fotografavo molto sopratutto per sperimentare... Ora complice l'università posso usare poco la reflex... e un pò mi sento in colpa. 
In genere preferisco landscape, foto ad animali o piante. Mi piacerebbe molto anche fare ritratti, ma mi imbarazza un pò chiedere alla gente per strada... in genere faccio scatti rubati.

Ho un account su deviantart, ma non lo aggiorno ormai da 2 anni... Underhill84 on deviantART
Le foto le metto momentaneamente su FB in attesa un giorno quando avrò tempo e voglia di realizzare un sito/portfolio tutto mio https://www.facebook.com/daniele.gori84/photos_albums


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto nel topic Under, insomma sei quello che lo fa da più tempo qui 
Belle foto, stupendo l'occhio di Leo per come è fatto...mi sono permesso di aggiungerti su Fb 

Il 55-250 è ancora il migliore per qualità/prezzo, io l'ho pagato 110 usato, pur di risparmiarci ancora qualcosa 
Ecco una foto con il 55-250, devo saturare un po' il cielo: 







Veronaland


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Ottobre 2012)

che programma usi per gli hdr?


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2012)

Pulisco la foto in Camera Raw e poi la passo su Photomatix...e la rifinisco su Photoshop


----------



## Canonista (24 Ottobre 2012)

Dai mettiamoci anche un ritratto un po' calcato:







Ritratto Michelino


----------



## Canonista (26 Ottobre 2012)

Ma su flickr hanno ridotto la qualità delle immagini? 
Comunque...






*Veronaland / b&w*

Sfocatura e nebbia/foschia aggiunte in post


----------



## Canonista (27 Ottobre 2012)

*Anche io ho il mio occhio di pesce, ca**o!*


----------



## Canonista (29 Ottobre 2012)

*Cascate di Nardis*

Ho provato il "salva per web", ma ha perso molto la foto...devo imparare a gestirlo!


----------



## Canonista (31 Ottobre 2012)

Per gli amanti degli animali...non ho fatto in tempo a spedirla per il calendario Onlus Verona, peccato!






*Sweet Camilla*


----------



## yelle (1 Novembre 2012)

bella la cascata e bellissimo il gatto


----------



## Canonista (1 Novembre 2012)

Contento che ti piacciano.
E' stupenda Cami


----------



## Canonista (3 Novembre 2012)

Godo, prima foto accettata su Fotolia! 

Ora devo attrezzarmi per foto un po' più business


----------



## Canonista (5 Novembre 2012)

*Autoritratto un po' dark e in stile Addams*

penso che proverò a farne anche una versione più calda, questa l'ho fatta stanotte ed è alquanto inquietante


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION], che attrezzature usi? Cioè ok Canon , ma che modello? E quali obiettivi?


----------



## Canonista (5 Novembre 2012)

Uso una piccoletta di casa Canon, la 550D (oramai fuori produzione), che se non fosse per la bassa resa ad alti iso sarebbe perfetta!

Come obiettivi ne ho due "moderni" e tre un po' più vintage...
Moderni: Sigma 17-70 non stabilizzato e Canon 55-250 stabilizzato (vorrei cambiare il 55-250 con il Tamron 70-300 stabilizzato e prendere un bel grandangolo estremo, ma ora la vedo dura)
Vintage (in ordine di focale): Helios 44M-4 (quello della foto in testa alla pagina) che è un 58mm f/2, Harmony 135mm f/3,5, Prinzgalaxy 200mm f/4,5

Poi vabbè flash, cavalletti, zaini...

PS: ovviamente non sono così vecchio come sembro nella foto eh, ho esasperato al massimo le piegature della pelle, il colore e piccole rughe...


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Uso una piccoletta di casa Canon, la 550D (oramai fuori produzione), che se non fosse per la bassa resa ad alti iso sarebbe perfetta!
> 
> Come obiettivi ne ho due "moderni" e tre un po' più vintage...
> Moderni: Sigma 17-70 non stabilizzato e Canon 55-250 stabilizzato (vorrei cambiare il 55-250 con il Tamron 70-300 stabilizzato e prendere un bel grandangolo estremo, ma ora la vedo dura)
> ...



Ma lo fai per lavoro o è solo un hobby?


----------



## Canonista (5 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma lo fai per lavoro o è solo un hobby?



Più che hobby è una vera e propria passione, le arti figurative mi hanno sempre colpito (prima praticavo il writing, poi per cause di forza maggiore ho smesso) e ho quindi deciso di investire (per ora poco) in attrezzatura fotografica sperando in un futuro più roseo, cercando di riuscire ad abbinare lavoro e passione.

Ho un anno in meno di te e fino ad ora ho sempre e solo fatto il cameriere, da quando avevo 15 anni, perché fin da piccolo non ho mai chiesto nulla ai miei, sapendo che non potevo permettermelo...mi piacerebbe un sacco lavorare in uno studio fotografico, ed è per questo che ora mi trovo a Verona. Tra qualche giorno inizio a girare per studi fotografici in città, vediamo se c'è qualche vecio che ha bisogno di un ragazzetto


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Più che hobby è una vera e propria passione, le arti figurative mi hanno sempre colpito (prima praticavo il writing, poi per cause di forza maggiore ho smesso) e ho quindi deciso di investire (per ora poco) in attrezzatura fotografica sperando in un futuro più roseo, cercando di riuscire ad abbinare lavoro e passione.
> 
> Ho un anno in meno di te e fino ad ora ho sempre e solo fatto il cameriere, da quando avevo 15 anni, perché fin da piccolo non ho mai chiesto nulla ai miei, sapendo che non potevo permettermelo...mi piacerebbe un sacco lavorare in uno studio fotografico, ed è per questo che ora mi trovo a Verona. Tra qualche giorno inizio a girare per studi fotografici in città, vediamo se c'è qualche vecio che ha bisogno di un ragazzetto


----------



## Canonista (6 Novembre 2012)

Ottimo, seconda foto accettata su Fotolia, vediamo cosa dicono della terza...

Il mio portfolio che spero di far arrivare almeno a 100 foto entro febbraio:
Cerca immagini: da: simonemascetti


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ottimo, seconda foto accettata su Fotolia, vediamo cosa dicono della terza...
> 
> Il mio portfolio che spero di far arrivare almeno a 100 foto entro febbraio:
> Cerca immagini: da: simonemascetti



Ah ma praticamente è Fotolia che deve accettare le immagini? Quindi non sei te a caricarne quante ne vuoi giusto?


----------



## Canonista (6 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ah ma praticamente è Fotolia che deve accettare le immagini? Quindi non sei te a caricarne quante ne vuoi giusto?



Io potrei caricarne anche un milione, ma devono comunque essere selezionate da qualche addetto.

La cosa buffa è che l'esito del caricamento di una foto dipende proprio dalla persona che te la seleziona!
Capita spesso di caricare un'immagine e vedersela rifiutata, caricarla una seconda volta e vedersela accettata...questo accade proprio perché sono persone diverse quelle che hanno giudicato la foto.

Ma tu scatti?


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io potrei caricarne anche un milione, ma devono comunque essere selezionate da qualche addetto.
> 
> La cosa buffa è che l'esito del caricamento di una foto dipende proprio dalla persona che te la seleziona!
> Capita spesso di caricare un'immagine e vedersela rifiutata, caricarla una seconda volta e vedersela accettata...questo accade proprio perché sono persone diverse quelle che hanno giudicato la foto.
> ...



Allora sono un amante della fotografia, mi piace far foto e quando le faccio sono un perfezionista con la p maiuscola . Mi faccio, ogni volta che vado in vacanza coi miei, delle sane litigate con mio padre perché scatta foto che fanno pietà, tutte storte e che tagliano l'obiettivo 

Mi piacerebbe molto intraprendere questa strada, ma solo a livello amatoriale e giusto per il gusto di coltivare questo hobby. Ma l'attrezzatura è quella che è, cioè una fotocamera compatta dell'età della pietra  Stavo vedendo un paio di mesi fa delle reflex Canon anche a buon prezzo da Saturn ma ero a corto di grano e ho dovuto desistere, anche perché come ben tu sai comprare solo la fotocamera è inutile perché se vuoi fare delle ottime foto dovresti avere anche degli ottimi obiettivi (certo non quelli che usano i professionisti  ).


----------



## Canonista (7 Novembre 2012)

Anche a mio padre piaceva fare foto, ma un po' come tutti i padri, non era molto capace 

Non so il tuo budget ad ora (ammesso che ci sia un budget), ma ad oggi i prezzi sono un po' calati per macchine al di sotto di un certo range, si prendono tranquillamente Pentax Kr, Nikon D3100, Canon 1100D con meno di 480 euro, corredate di obiettivo kit 18-55 ovviamente. 
La Pentax citata, seppur come prezzo sia nella fascia più bassa, è di gran lunga migliore delle altre due citate! Diciamo che se la gioca (per qualità d'immagine, costruzione e resistenza agli iso) con macchine superiori rispetto a quelle, quali Canon 550D/600D e Nikon D5100, che occupano una fascia di mezzo tra entry-level e semi-pro. L'unico ambito dove pecca la Pentax è il quello video, ma ammesso che tu non debba occuparti di montaggi video/effetti speciali non è assolutamente un problema.
Se poi consideri che fanno anche una versione milanista!  
Eccola: 








Tornando a noi...se ti interessa una macchina basilare, guarda la Canon 1100D, meno di 400 nuova con 18-55. Un paio di mesi fa avevano fatto un sottocosto all'Oasi o da Mediaworld, non ricordo, a 299! 
Sì, gli obiettivi sono, insieme al manico, la parte più importante diciamo (e più costosa soprattutto), ma anche i corpi macchina hanno le loro caratteristiche e i loro limiti e pregi. 

Comunque da lunedì inizierò a collaborare in studio con un fotografo per dedicarci ai microstock 
[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION]

Bravissimo avevo visto anch'io qui da Saturn la Canon 1100D a meno di 300 e mi pare la 550D a meno di 500 €. Tra le due qual è la migliore? Questa Pentax mi fa cacar* 

PS: In bocca al lupo per la tua nuova avventura


----------



## Canonista (7 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION]
> 
> Bravissimo avevo visto anch'io qui da Saturn la Canon 1100D a meno di 300 e mi pare la 550D a meno di 500 €. Tra le due qual è la migliore? Questa Pentax mi fa cacar*
> 
> PS: In bocca al lupo per la tua nuova avventura



Ovviamente la fanno anche nera, non l'avresti mai detto vè? 

Come detto prima la 550D è superiore alla 1100D. Grosso modo ci sono 3 fasce di mercato in ambito reflex: consumer/entry-level (Canon 1100D, Nikon D3000/D3100...), semi-pro (Canon 60D, Nikon D90 e D7000...) e pro (Canon 7D e 5D, Pentax K30 K5 se non erro, Nikon D700 e D800...).
Ecco, le Canon 550D/600D/650D, così come la nikon D5100 e la Pentax Kr, si collocano in uno spazio tra la fascia consumer e quella semi-pro.

Per l'acquisto dipende, la 550D è andata fuori produzione e mi pare si trovi intorno ai 460 solo corpo, quindi senza obiettivo. Io l'ho acquistata solo corpo a febbraio poiché avevo già un obiettivo usato sottomano, il mio adorato Sigma 17-70.


Una domanda, come fai a schifare Pentax se non l'hai mai presa in mano? 
Secondo me dovresti mettere dello scotch sul marchio della macchina e prenderle in mano una alla volta, per vedere con quale nasce un feeling fin da subito e con quale si trova meglio la tua mano.

PS: se dovessi prendere la 550D ho tutta una serie di accessorietti a poco prezzo da consigliarti


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la fanno anche nera, non l'avresti mai detto vè?
> 
> Come detto prima la 550D è superiore alla 1100D. Grosso modo ci sono 3 fasce di mercato in ambito reflex: consumer/entry-level (Canon 1100D, Nikon D3000/D3100...), semi-pro (Canon 60D, Nikon D90 e D7000...) e pro (Canon 7D e 5D, Pentax K30 K5 se non erro, Nikon D700 e D800...).
> Ecco, le Canon 550D/600D/650D, così come la nikon D5100 e la Pentax Kr, si collocano in uno spazio tra la fascia consumer e quella semi-pro.
> ...



Come faccio a schifare una Pentax? Bo dal nome  Non mi ispira, ma poi sicuramente sarà un ottimo prodotto.

Comunque se faccio l'acquisto è per il prossimo anno, per ora sono a secco col grano  Comunque grazie per i consigli


----------



## Canonista (8 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Come faccio a schifare una Pentax? Bo dal nome  Non mi ispira, ma poi sicuramente sarà un ottimo prodotto.
> 
> Comunque se faccio l'acquisto è per il prossimo anno, per ora sono a secco col grano  Comunque grazie per i consigli



Pentax è un pezzo di storia, non puoi schifare nulla 

Di nulla comunque!
Io mi sto preparando per ordinare lo Yongnuo 560


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Pentax è un pezzo di storia, non puoi schifare nulla
> 
> Di nulla comunque!
> Io mi sto preparando per ordinare lo Yongnuo 560



E che leggevo in giro che le Canon e Nikon sono quelle più utilizzate e definite tra le migliori sul mercato da parte dei consumatori, è per questo che mi ero fissato con queste due (Canon in primis).


----------



## Canonista (8 Novembre 2012)

Sì, Canon e Nikon sono le più conosciute dai newbie, ma di certo non sono gli unici marchi a fare prodotti di qualità.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION]

Però pensandoci su quella Pentax rossonera è bella  Che modello è e quanto costa su per giù?


----------



## Canonista (8 Novembre 2012)

E' la Pentax Kr, forse come qualità di immagine è quasi meglio della mia 550D, per gli iso invece è sicuramente meglio.
Il prezzo non saprei, ora non so se si trova ancora...dovrebbe essere intorno ai 400 comunque


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Grazie


----------



## Canonista (8 Novembre 2012)

De nada


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2012)

Concorso a premi Sony World Photography. In palio 25.000 dollari. La partecipazione è gratuita e avviene online

Concorso fotografico a premi Sony World Photography Awards. Categorie: Architettura, Arte e Cultura, Campagna, Concettuale, Temi di attualità, Moda, Paesaggi, Lifestyle, Natura e animali, Gente, Ritrattistica, Sport, Natura morta - Lavoro, stage e vo


----------



## Solo (9 Novembre 2012)

Bel topic. Onestamente sono un nabbo assoluto, non ho nemmeno una fotocamera, però è un mondo che mi ha sempre affascinato.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2012)

E' difficilissimo fare belle fotografie. Bisogna essere portati!


----------



## cris (9 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION], complimenti per le foto.

Cosi, ad occhio, da ignorantone fuma l'unica cosa che nn mi piace molto è la tua firma nelle foto, forse a mio avviso troppo ingombrante e con un carattere che contrasta molto coi paesaggi che fotografi.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2012)

Vai Cris, cimentati pure tu nell'arte!


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2012)

Beh, adesso ha l'iPhone, la miglior fotocamera al mondo


----------



## Nicco (9 Novembre 2012)

Io sono pentaxiano. Ho detto tutto!


----------



## Canonista (10 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concorso a premi Sony World Photography. In palio 25.000 dollari. La partecipazione è gratuita e avviene online



Non mi passa neanche per la testa di provarci 



Admin ha scritto:


> E' difficilissimo fare belle fotografie...



...e costosissimo direi 



cris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION], complimenti per le foto.
> 
> Cosi, ad occhio, da ignorantone fuma l'unica cosa che nn mi piace molto è la tua firma nelle foto, forse a mio avviso troppo ingombrante e con un carattere che contrasta molto coi paesaggi che fotografi.



Grazie 
A me piace il logo che uso, poi da quando ho iniziato a caricare sui microstock mi tocca metterlo un po' ingombrante... (comunque l'avevo pensato più per il mio portfolio online e non come logo da applicare sulle foto )



Nicco ha scritto:


> Io sono pentaxiano. Ho detto tutto!



K5?


----------



## Canonista (11 Novembre 2012)

*Verona dalle Torricelle*

Ops, mi sono dimenticato di sostituire il cielo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] anche questo topic potrebbe andare nella sezione cultura


----------



## Canonista (21 Novembre 2012)

E poi boh, sui tumblr ritrovo le mie foto...

simone mascetti | Tumblr

Just my Life to Smile About


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> E poi boh, sui tumblr ritrovo le mie foto...
> 
> simone mascetti | Tumblr
> 
> Just my Life to Smile About



Bellissima questa foto


----------



## Canonista (23 Novembre 2012)

Grazie Kurt, se non sbaglio l'avevo postata anche qualche pagina fa


----------



## Canonista (28 Novembre 2012)

*Sommacampagna by Night!*


----------



## Canonista (30 Novembre 2012)

1st class - underground version | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Già in diversi mi hanno detto che questa foto fa sembrare i treni italiani più puliti di quello che sono...ma questo treno era tutt'altro che pulito, considerando che era una prima classe declassata poi 
Dubito ci sia qualcuno che si intenda di writing qui, ma si può notare la tag di Siko attraverso il finestrino


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> 1st class - underground version | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Già in diversi mi hanno detto che questa foto fa sembrare i treni italiani più puliti di quello che sono...ma questo treno era tutt'altro che pulito, considerando che era una prima classe declassata poi
> Dubito ci sia qualcuno che si intenda di writing qui, ma si può notare la tag di Siko attraverso il finestrino



Ma la foto l'hai scatta cosi oppure è ritoccata?


----------



## Canonista (1 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma la foto l'hai scatta cosi oppure è ritoccata?



In che senso? 
Intendi un ritocco per quanto riguarda i colori, le luci o una vera fotomanipolazione?
Se era questa la domanda allora ti propongo lo scatto originale:






l'ho raddrizzata un tantino, ho recuperato un po' le ombre e poi via di fantasia


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Intendi un ritocco per quanto riguarda i colori, le luci o una vera fotomanipolazione?
> Se era questa la domanda allora ti propongo lo scatto originale:
> 
> ...



This


----------



## Canonista (1 Dicembre 2012)

Dai, alla fine non è cambiata molto la foto


----------



## Canonista (5 Dicembre 2012)

Verona - Adige e Ponte Pietra | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Canonista (7 Dicembre 2012)

Mi è arrivato oggi il mio secondo flash, lo Yongnuo 560...ho fatto qualche lampo di prova, devo dire che è bello potente! Prossimo acquisto: trigger


----------



## Gekyn (1 Gennaio 2013)

Sto per comprare la mia prima mirrorless, OM-D E-M5, non vedol ora di provarla


----------



## prebozzio (1 Gennaio 2013)

Non chiedete consigli a quelli dell'angolo della fotografia, non rispondono


----------



## Gekyn (1 Gennaio 2013)

Se la tirano già? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se la tirano già?


----------



## yelle (2 Gennaio 2013)

e io chi sono, calimero il pulcino nero? ù_u


----------



## Canonista (2 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non chiedete consigli a quelli dell'angolo della fotografia, non rispondono



Dimmi capo




Per quanto riguarda la OM-D tua - che se non sbaglio è quella tropicalizzata - ne parlano tutti bene, esteticamente è bella e non dovrebbe avere problemi almeno fino a 800 iso (non che a 1600 iso le foto siano inutilizzabili, anzi  ).
Nello sfocato non so come si comporta...la cosa che non mi ha mai convinto sono i mirini elettronici, ma io sono rimasto a quello della fuji hs20, ora è un altro mondo!


----------



## prebozzio (2 Gennaio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> e io chi sono, calimero il pulcino nero? ù_u


a parte tu  


Canonista ha scritto:


> Dimmi capo


Avevo mandato a tutti un mp per un consiglio per un regalo, ha risposto solo yelle


----------



## Canonista (2 Gennaio 2013)

Lei ne è proprio sicuro, signore?


----------



## Canonista (10 Gennaio 2013)

E' arrivato l'ombrellino cinese bianco da 3,40 euro...ci ha messo un po' ma devo dire che non è affatto male!

Mi hanno abbandonato invece le Carica500 Beghelli...mai viste batterie più fasulle.

Appena mi pagano le brochure ordino un bel softboxino, ma sono indeciso se prenderlo 40x40cm o 40x60cm :/


----------



## Canonista (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arrivato il softbox 40x40 con attacco Bowens e completo di staffa per flash a slitta.
Devo dire che è molto buono! Appena proverò qualche ritratto posterò i risultati.

Devo allenarmi un po' con due fonti luce, una con softbox e una con ombrello!

Prossimi acquisti: pannelli riflettenti (cinesi ovviamente) e altro stativo...e forse un bel telo nero attaccato a trucciolato da " 'nguacchiare " a mio piacimento con la vernice e usare come fondale.


----------



## Canonista (9 Febbraio 2013)

Verona bella!
Scattata ed elaborata col mio fido android


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi che bella sezione questa!!

voi avete dei consigli per le app con effetti android?


----------



## Canonista (26 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi che bella sezione questa!!
> 
> voi avete dei consigli per le app con effetti android?



Ora ho visto il tuo post [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] ...le app che ho io (dopo averne provate tante) sono AfterFocus, Camera FV-5 Lite, Camera 360, Camera MX, FX Camera, HDR camera e Snapspeed, ma uso anche gli effetti di Instagram a volte.


Ultimamente sto scattando poco... 
Dal mio Instagram:






simonemascetti se volete dare uno sguardo


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2013)

Ok [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] adesso provo a guardarle e ti dico come mi trovo

FX Camera e Camera 360 già ce le ho

a te piace invece per i filtri e le modifiche BeFunky?


----------



## Canonista (26 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> a te piace invece per i filtri e le modifiche BeFunky?



Disinstallata dopo averla provata 
Ha tanti strumenti, ma IMHO è lenta, fa perdere troppo tempo e dà risultati che si ottengono in 3 tap con altri programmi...risultava un doppione articolato di app più semplici.

Ah, dimenticavo di dirti Awesome Miniature! Io uso più spesso questa e HDR camera


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Disinstallata dopo averla provata
> Ha tanti strumenti, ma IMHO è lenta, fa perdere troppo tempo e dà risultati che si ottengono in 3 tap con altri programmi...risultava un doppione articolato di app più semplici.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo di dirti Awesome Miniature! Io uso più spesso questa e HDR camera



quindi quale mi consigli per dei begli effetti al posto di BeFunky?
ne ho scaricate alcune di quelle che mi hai detto e devo dire che sono davvero belle....


----------



## Canonista (27 Marzo 2013)

Le mie scelte ovviamente sono state fatte in base alle mie esigenze, quindi per me rappresentano il miglior compromesso tra velocità d'azione e qualità del risultato.

A me piacciono molto gli effetti di Awesome Miniature (che ti permette anche di sfocare e giocare con un effetto simil-tiltshift) e Camera 360, la foto di Verona che vedi sopra invece l'ho fatta con HDR camera, che scatta 3 foto con diverse esposizioni e le unisce per avere una maggiore gamma dinamica...più luce sulla scena in parole povere.

Camera FV-5 è quella che ti permette di cambiare anche il tempo di esposizione, scaricala solo se conosci i comandi manuali di una macchina fotografica, altrimenti è un macello! 

Come ti ho detto prima ne ho provate tante...e queste che continuo a dirti sono quelle che resistono nel tempo


----------



## runner (27 Marzo 2013)

Ok mitico perfetto....

adesso ne proverò un po'

magari quando rispunterà il sole per fare qualche paesaggio bello

thaks!!


----------



## Canonista (29 Marzo 2013)

Aggiungo anche Fotor come app da consigliarti


----------



## runner (29 Marzo 2013)

cavoli davvero bella!!

complimenti.....

io adoro la fotografia anche se non ho molto tempo da dedicarci, ma adesso voglio rifarmi!!


----------



## Canonista (29 Marzo 2013)

Grazie Runner 

La fotografia è davvero bella, è libertà di espressione e racchiude i nostri sentimenti e le nostre emozioni...

PS: l'ultima è scattata con la reflex (anche se dovrei averne qualcuna simile fatta col tel)


----------



## runner (29 Marzo 2013)

il mio sogno è sempre stato quello di fate il fotografo ad alto livello

ovviamente alla Toscani per quanto riguarda il sociale, ma anche a livello naturalistico

io ho la fotocamera nel cell abbastanza buona (samsung S2) e poi una compatta della fujifilm che però spesso mi fa lo scherzetto di fotografare male (viene tutto rosa)

hai dei consigli in merito?


----------



## Canonista (29 Marzo 2013)

Beh, i telefoni, per quanto buoni possano essere, hanno sempre i loro limiti 
Anche io ho un SII (se vai in Telefonia e Tablet vedi come lo concio ogni volta ), ma devo dire che come fotocamera quella del mio vecchio Omnia i8910 la trovo superiore.

Passando al dunque, il primo consiglio che mi verrebbe da darti è quello di imparare (studiando e provando se possibile) i comandi di una fotocamera (esposizione, diaframma e iso principalmente), capire un po' come è strutturata una fotocamera.

Per provarlo "sulla tua pelle" però, dovresti avere una fotocamera con comandi manuali; la tua fuji che modello è?

Per il problema del rosa non saprei, potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa...impostazioni automatiche (quindi scelte totalmente dalla macchina) non adatte/bug del firmware/sensore rovinato e altro ancora...


----------



## runner (2 Aprile 2013)

Fotor è una bomba grazie!!
riassume perfettamente quello che cercavo da una app per editare le foto e per scattare ottime istantanee

la mia Fiji è una compatta, il modello è FinePix JZ300

secondo te nel caso fosse un problema del software basta aggiornarla collegandola al PC?


----------



## Canonista (5 Aprile 2013)

Ok, non ha i comandi manuali.
Prova a vedere se ci sono stati aggiornamenti di firmware...magari hanno risolto il problema


----------



## Canonista (8 Aprile 2013)

Galaxy SII


----------



## Canonista (9 Aprile 2013)

Ritorna la mia Canon <3






C'è da bestemmiare con i riflessi delle bottiglie...


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

bello il micetto!!

complimenti!!


----------



## Canonista (9 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> bello il micetto!!
> 
> complimenti!!



Grazie Run 

e la bottiglia, ti piace?


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Grazie Run
> 
> e la bottiglia, ti piace?



si si bella pure quella!!
quest' anno forse cambio la bici da corsa, ma il prossimo anno di sicuro macchina fotografica nuova....

poi ti chiederò consigli


----------



## Canonista (9 Aprile 2013)

Ahahahah ok ok


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

magari con una botta di grano in più la compro anche prima!!

hahahaaaaa................


----------



## Canonista (9 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> magari con una botta di grano in più la compro anche prima!!
> 
> hahahaaaaa................


Basta non sia Nikon....


----------



## Canonista (17 Aprile 2013)

Salice sul lago - Lazise


----------



## runner (18 Aprile 2013)

questa [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] spacca di brutto

davvero bella!!


----------



## Canonista (18 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> questa [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] spacca di brutto
> 
> davvero bella!!



Grazie runner!

A me guardandola in stampa 20x30cm sembra di essere sotto l'albero


----------



## Canonista (9 Maggio 2013)

Provando il nuovo softbox 50x50...


----------



## Canonista (9 Maggio 2013)

Ed ecco la versione finale:


----------



## Canonista (2 Luglio 2013)

Appena metto online il sito posto altra roba 

...ma nel frattempo aggiungo da Instagram...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] Sei davvero bravo complimenti!


----------



## Canonista (4 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] Sei davvero bravo complimenti!



Grazie caro! C'è qualche foto che ti ha colpito?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Grazie caro! C'è qualche foto che ti ha colpito?



Da amante dei paesaggi questa devo dire che è superba


----------



## Canonista (5 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Da amante dei paesaggi questa devo dire che è superba



Ahah addirittura? Grazie mille 
Ti dirò comunque, a me quel tramonto non piace molto, però la gente dice che è bello...

Se ti piacciono i paesaggi ti propongo il Molise in primavera  (una tra le mia prime 500 foto scattate):


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ahah addirittura? Grazie mille
> Ti dirò comunque, a me quel tramonto non piace molto, però la gente dice che è bello...
> 
> Se ti piacciono i paesaggi ti propongo il Molise in primavera  (una tra le mia prime 500 foto scattate):


Beh è bellissima questa, ma le foto le modifichi dopo che le hai scattate?


----------



## Canonista (5 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh è bellissima questa, ma le foto le modifichi dopo che le hai scattate?



Allora...sfatiamo questo mito una volta per tutte! 

TUTTE le foto vengono modificate.
Se scatti in JPG e non la modifichi tu, lo fa il software della macchina secondo parametri prestabiliti.

Tanto vale avere il pieno controllo, scattare in RAW (che sarebbe il formato digitale "analogo" al negativo di tanti anni fa) e svilupparlo in postproduzione.

Spesso la gente mi dice "eeeh ma tu usi Photoshop!" (!!!), io rispondo semplicemente dicendo che anche 40 anni fa i fotografi sviluppavano il negativo a loro piacimento, stravolgendo anche le immagini o creando veri e propri fotomontaggi, e che modificare un file RAW tramite Photoshop è esattamente la stessa cosa, solo che, grazie al progresso tecnologico, lo sviluppo avviene tramite computer (sviluppo in camera chiara) anziché tramite acidi e solventi in laboratorio (sviluppo in camera oscura).

Certo, ogni volta che mi viene detta questa cosa mi si infiamma il sangue, ma poi mi calmo e spiego diplomaticamente...


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Luglio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Allora...sfatiamo questo mito una volta per tutte!
> 
> TUTTE le foto vengono modificate.
> Se scatti in JPG e non la modifichi tu, lo fa il software della macchina secondo parametri prestabiliti.
> ...


Ho capito, interessante questa cosa non sapevo che anche anni fa si potesse mettere mano alle foto in un certo modo. Comunque non te lo chiedevo a mo di accusa era una semplicemente domanda da ignorante in materia ;-)


----------



## Canonista (6 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho capito, interessante questa cosa non sapevo che anche anni fa si potesse mettere mano alle foto in un certo modo. Comunque non te lo chiedevo a mo di accusa era una semplicemente domanda da ignorante in materia ;-)



No no figurati, capisco la curiosità e volevo solo fare chiarezza...si dice che il primo fotomontaggio risalga a metà '800, sai?


----------



## Canonista (14 Luglio 2013)

Castelvecchio - Verona 






Foto di Simone Mascetti. Tutti i diritti riservati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Luglio 2013)

Molto bella.
Ma secondo te non sarebbe meglio lasciarla un pò più al naturale la foto?


----------



## Canonista (15 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Molto bella.
> Ma secondo te non sarebbe meglio lasciarla un pò più al naturale la foto?



Grazie Darren, piace molto anche a me, la stamperò 

Cosa intendi per "più al naturale"? C'è qualcosa che ti sembra esagerato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Luglio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Grazie Darren, piace molto anche a me, la stamperò
> 
> Cosa intendi per "più al naturale"? C'è qualcosa che ti sembra esagerato?


L'hai ritoccata no? Sarebbe interessante vedere lo scatto al naturale, secondo me (opinione mia eh) ritoccandola di meno sarebbe ancor più bella.


----------



## runner (15 Luglio 2013)

secondo me le fotografie top sono di tre tipi.....

1 - le istantanee che rappresentano qualcosa di storico o di importante e che catturano al naturale l' emozione di quel momento
2 - le foto molto impostate che per scattarle ci vogliono due ore e che magari ti passa l' attimo e non riesci ad avere la luce giusta
3 - le foto molto ritoccate che utilizzano molti effetti e che danno però un risultato sorprendente (pubblicità o altro)


----------



## Canonista (15 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'hai ritoccata no? Sarebbe interessante vedere lo scatto al naturale, *secondo me* (opinione mia eh) *ritoccandola di meno sarebbe ancor più bella*.



Beh, non a caso si dice che ognuno ha il proprio punto di vista e dà un'interpretazione propria alle foto che vede. 
Lo scatto originale è totalmente diverso, con una fortissima dominante gialla dovuta alle luci, ma al momento in cui ho deciso di farlo avevo già una precisa "visione" della foto, sviluppata in un secondo momento nella foto precedente.







E' piccola e watermarkata perché non si sa mai che giro fanno le foto su siti di hosting free...




runner ha scritto:


> secondo me le fotografie top sono di tre tipi.....
> 
> 1 - le istantanee che rappresentano qualcosa di storico o di importante e che catturano al naturale l' emozione di quel momento
> 2 - le foto molto impostate che per scattarle ci vogliono due ore e che magari ti passa l' attimo e non riesci ad avere la luce giusta
> 3 - le foto molto ritoccate che utilizzano molti effetti e che danno però un risultato sorprendente (pubblicità o altro)



Potrebbe essere, ma in tutto questo ci vuole comunque un minimo di tecnica! Non basta dire "eh ma è solo una foto ricordo" per giustificare errori di scatto più o meno banali, ad esempio...(come molti che conosco spesso fanno...)

Anche "le foto molto ritoccate che utilizzano molti effetti" (  ) devono essere buone di base, anzi, soprattutto queste!
La postproduzione può essere una grande cosa, ma non tutti gli sbagli in fase di scatto possono essere recuperati, per questo, sempre come esempio, nelle fotografie di prodotti (gioielli e oggetti riflettenti soprattutto) vengono studiate al meglio la posizione delle fonti di luce, i metodi migliori per eliminare riflessi indesiderati dall'oggetto da fotografare e come far apparire un certo riflesso sull'oggetto stesso (vedi bottiglie di vino con il softbox riflesso a lato o gioielli con riflessi bianchi e neri alternati in modo da dare contrasto e vivacità alla foto, di solito). Quindi come vedi anche qui ci vuole del tempo, lo scatto inteso come "click" è solo una minima parte del lavoro.

Perdonate il dilungamento


----------



## runner (15 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] 

si hai perfettamente ragione ma io sulle istantanee mi riferisco a chi fa il reporter in posti particolari oppure a persone che scattano una foto particolarmente comunicativa o sensazionale senza avere nulla di buono a livello tecnico....

certo che per tutto il resto bisogna saperlo fare, io per esempio adoro fare foto, ma non ne so nulla (o quasi) di tecnica e di teoria....


----------



## Canonista (17 Luglio 2013)

Eppure anche chi fa reportage non si limita a scattare e basta...anche lì si cerca una qualche composizione o la "visione artistica" della situazione 

Comunque se vuoi iniziare a capirci qualcosa in più posso suggerirti dei libri carini, io stesso sto per prenderne qualcuno


----------



## Canonista (17 Luglio 2013)

Sempre Verona...è una città dalla bellezza immensa!






Foto di Simone Mascetti.


----------



## runner (24 Luglio 2013)

spesso la fotografia è legata al viaggiare....

qual' è il luogo (naturalistico o città) dove vi piacerebbe andare per fare qualche scatto?


----------



## Canonista (30 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> spesso la fotografia è legata al viaggiare....
> 
> qual' è il luogo (naturalistico o città) dove vi piacerebbe andare per fare qualche scatto?



Dappertutto 


Allego una foto della Curva Sud in trasferta a Verona:







Per vedere l'album intero potete andare qui---> https://www.facebook.com/simone.mas...0201621490809560.1073741826.1547322199&type=3


----------



## runner (1 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] ti butto lì una domanda visto che ne sai a pacchi però è una "question" che lancio a tutti coloro che vogliono dire la loro anche solo da semplici osservatori come me

come mai (pubblicità a parte) i più grandi foto reporter, ma anche solo fotografi mondiali utilizzano così tanto il "bianco e nero"?

capisco il discorso della luce e che quando hanno iniziato loro con l' analogico era il modo migliore per interpretare la situazione, ma al giorno d' oggi non se ne abusa troppo?


----------



## Canonista (1 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] ti butto lì una domanda visto che ne sai a pacchi però è una "question" che lancio a tutti coloro che vogliono dire la loro anche solo da semplici osservatori come me
> 
> come mai (pubblicità a parte) i più grandi foto reporter, ma anche solo fotografi mondiali utilizzano così tanto il "bianco e nero"?
> 
> capisco il discorso della luce e che quando hanno iniziato loro con l' analogico era il modo migliore per interpretare la situazione, ma al giorno d' oggi non se ne abusa troppo?



Non so se hai beccato il tipo giusto, non sono un amante malato di B&W 

Allora, il bianco e nero in abito reportage può stare bene perché magari possono esserci dei colori troppo vivaci all'interno dell'inquadratura che rischiano di catturare l'occhio a discapito della vera scena che si è scelto di cogliere.
- Esempio: c'è una mega rissa tra gente di movimenti politici opposti; scatti per catturare la scena delle botte senza pensarci troppo e poi ti ritrovi un mega lenzuolo fucsia shocking che non c'entra niente all'interno dell'inquadratura. E siccome è un colore che prevale sugli altri per l'occhio, la prima cosa che vai a guardare quando vedi la foto è il lenzuolo.

Io personalmente credo nel fatto che il bianco e nero appartenga ad un determinato periodo storico ed è lì che deve rimanere.
Ora abbiamo i colori, i colori sono dei valori aggiunti e possono raccontare tanto, quindi perché privarsi di essi?

Con i "fotografi mondiali" credo tu intenda fotografi fashion e moda, che usano il bianco e nero per ritratti e scene fashion, appunto.
Loro lo usano perché in ambito moda il nero è eleganza. Ma andando a vedere i loro servizi, le foto in bianco e nero sono quasi sempre una minoranza.

Poi vabbè, ci sono i "nostalgici", i tipi che hanno iniziato a scattare in bianco e nero (che per quanto può essere una tecnica affascinante, se sviluppata bene, dopo un po' stufa) e che non vogliono passare a forme di fotografia più moderne per paura di non so cosa. Purtroppo però, parte di queste persone coincide con la parte di persone che sviluppano foto in bianco e nero, cercando di "mascherare" una mancata capacità tecnica, delle emozioni che non riesce a trasmettere o, più semplicemente, una foto senza soggetto.

Ripeto, può essere una bella tecnica se fatta bene e può dare tanto, ma al giorno d'oggi c'è un vero e proprio stupro della tecnica di sviluppo. Oggi chi non sa come sviluppare una foto pensa "la faccio in bianco e nero dai, tanto fa figo!".

Ovviamente sono considerazioni mie, di un ragazzo che ha una fortissima passione per la fotografia ed alla quale non potrebbe rinunciare.

Per "discorso della luce" cosa intendi? Perché la fotografia è tutta luce, senza luce non esisterebbe.


----------



## runner (2 Novembre 2013)

Ottimo [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] sapevo di potere contare su di te....

guarda rispondo brevemente sul discorso della lue, ovviamente la luce è il denominatore comune della fotografia, se stiamo al buio facciamo fatica a fotografare  però sento parlare di molti fotografi che prediligono gestire il gioco luci / ombre a livello di B&W per riuscire a comunicare maggiormente la profondità eventualmente di un paesaggio, poi non so se sta cosa abbia un senso te la riporto per come mi è stata detta....

quando parlo di grandi maestri del B&W non ti parlo del' ambito fashon o pubblicitario, ma di mostri sacri della fotografia come Sebastião Salgado o Henri Cartier-Bresson invece Steve McCurry usa molto di più il colore e onestamente lo fa scattando dei veri e propri capolavori della comunicazione e dell' arte....

il discorso del "fa più figo" ovviamente non lo prendo neanche in esame e neanche mi interessa, però visto che io sono nato con la macchina analogica volevo chiederti se a livello di risultato finale utilizzare un rullino e poi stampare in B&W oppure farlo con una digitale più effetto ci sia molta differenza?
dico lo stesso panorama mettiamo e le foto scattate da un secondo all' altro ovviamente, senza differenze abissali di luce


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

comunque sto facendo degli scatti in b&w e devo dire che sono parecchio soddisfatto, riesco a dare molta più personalità alle foto, anche se per farne una buona ne devo scattare almeno 100


----------



## Canonista (13 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque sto facendo degli scatti in b&w e devo dire che sono parecchio soddisfatto, riesco a dare molta più personalità alle foto, anche se per farne una buona ne devo scattare almeno 100



Beh non credere che i fotografi facciano 100 scatti e tutti belli 

Comunque mi fa piacere che ti piace fotografare, con cosa stai scattando?



Per quanto riguarda il post precedente, il B&W analogico e il B&W digitale non sono la stessa cosa; la grana del B&W analogico è affascinante, dà quel tocco di stile in più alle foto (sempre se fatte bene, ovviamente)...niente a che vedere con il rumore delle macchine odierne


----------



## runner (13 Novembre 2013)

guarda ultimamente esco con una Fuji compatta davvero bella e fa delle foto meravigliose, però mi sembra sempre di essere un dilettante, infatti sto pensando per natale di farmi una Canon Reflex ma non avendo un grande budget penso di prendere una 1100 D che mi sembra abbordabile diciamo, però son sempre tanti soldi....

il mio istinto mi direbbe di prendere una Canon analogica usata giusto per vedere, però poi a svilupparle spenderei troppo, quindi mi sa che starò sulla digitale....

te hai dei consigli?
Le Canon le conosci?


----------



## Canonista (13 Novembre 2013)

Le conosco, le conosco  

La 1100D è la macchina perfetta per risparmiare e allo stesso tempo avere foto degne di un sensore apsc (ovviamente non paragonabile con fotocamere dal sensore full frame, come 5D e 6D). 

Ne ho fatte comprare 2 o 3 anche a miei clienti, dando loro un bel po' di dritte e sono soddisfatto di quello che sono riusciti a fare.
E poi, una reflex per quanto basica può essere, è sempre una reflex.

Conta poi che la macchina in sé è solo un mezzo, la vera differenza, a parità di sensore, la fanno le lenti...


Io invece per Natale (e anche un po' obbligatoriamente) mi regalerò un Canon 100mm f/2.8


----------



## runner (13 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Le conosco, le conosco
> 
> La 1100D è la macchina perfetta per risparmiare e allo stesso tempo avere foto degne di un sensore apsc (ovviamente non paragonabile con fotocamere dal sensore full frame, come 5D e 6D).
> 
> ...



ok però se voglio fare qualche foto posso semplicemente comprare la Canon Refelx 1100d senza ulteriori pezzi giusto?
L' importante è che abbia lo stabilizzatore di immagini giusto?

Comunque di sicuro prenderò anche una vecchia Canon Analogica col filtro b&w penso perchè è troppo il fascino di certe foto!!

Quindi con il Canon 100mm f/2.8 cambi obiettivo non il corpo della macchina?


----------



## Canonista (13 Novembre 2013)

Ti vedo un bel po' confuso...sarò veloce 

Allora, una *reflex digitale completa* e pronta allo scatto si divide banalmente in due parti:

- *corpo macchina*;
- *obiettivo*.

Il *corpo macchina*, comprende tutta la parte hardware e software necessaria allo scatto (quindi mirino ottico, pulsanti-comandi-ghiere, sensore, vano batteria, slot per scheda di memoria, schermo...e tutte le varie componenti per il software).
L'*obiettivo*, invece, comprende la parte ottica.

Ci sono diversi tipi di obiettivi (grandangoli, fissi, zoom, tele) che principalmente, differiscono tra loro per:

- *lunghezza focale* (ovvero la distanza tra il centro dell'obiettivo ed il sensore del corpo macchina);

- *apertura del diaframma* (il diaframma è la parte meccanica che si apre e si chiude e che quindi regola la quantità di luce che va a colpire il sensore; la sua apertura viene indicata con un valore preceduto da "f", più è basso il valore, più è luminoso l'obiettivo e quindi più luce è capace di far arrivare sul sensore. Al contrario, più elevato è il valore e minore sarà la quantità di luce che l'obiettivo è in grado di far arrivare sul sensore);



Lezione finita 

Ora rispondo un po' ai quesiti:

_"se voglio fare qualche foto posso semplicemente comprare la Canon Refelx 1100d senza ulteriori pezzi giusto?"_
Devi comprare la Canon 1100D e devi abbinarci almeno un obiettivo. Di solito, la vendono con un obiettivo zoom base (obiettivo kit) che ha una focale che va dai 18 ai 55mm (aka Plasticotto 18-55).

_"L' importante è che abbia lo stabilizzatore di immagini giusto?"_
In casa Canon, lo stabilizzatore è presente solo sugli obiettivi e non sui corpi macchina. In Nikon, lo stabilizzatore è posto sui corpi macchina.
Viene da sé che un obiettivo stabilizzato costa più dello stesso obiettivo non stabilizzato...e no, non è indispensabile per lo scatto, fino all'altroieri neanche esisteva eppure si scattava lo stesso. Comunque niente paura, il 18-55 che danno insieme alla macchina è stabilizzato (lo capiamo dalla dicitura IS che Canon utilizza per indicare un obiettivo con a bordo lo stabilizzatore). 

_"Quindi con il Canon 100mm f/2.8 cambi obiettivo non il corpo della macchina?"_
Esatto, il Canon 100mm f/2.8 è solo un obiettivo.
Ad ogni corpo macchina possono essere abbinati diversi obiettivi. In Canon sempre, gli obiettivi con attacco ef-s sono adatti per corpi macchina con sensore apsc (quindi tutte le varie, 1000D-1100D, dalla 350D alla 700D e dalla 20D alla 70D...compresa la 7D).


Spero di essere stato chiaro, come vedi è proprio una passione viva


----------



## runner (13 Novembre 2013)

Grande boss sei sempre gentilissimo!!Si vede che è una grande passione per te e ti faccio i miei complimenti per la semplicità e la professionalità della tua risposta....
Si è che andavo di fretta allora sono stato fin troppo sintetico, magari ti posto un link che mi sembra buono per acquistare una Canon, il discorso del corpo macchina e obiettivo lo sapevo solo che volevo esserne certo visto che per ora di canon non ne ho usate molte.... 

Personalmente tendo a fotografe di tutto e di più, l' altro ieri solo paesaggi, oggi natura, ma spesso anche palazzi, città oppure anche persone ovviamente....

Tendenzialmente mi butto a capo fitto in una passione per poi farla diventare una parte della mia vita importante quindi inizio con quattro domande e domani voglio partire per fotografare il Mondo insomma.... 

Poi mi sto interessando anche per una buona analogica ma mi sa che resterà un sogno perchè di buone e usate ne vedo poche in giro....


----------



## Canonista (16 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Grande boss sei sempre gentilissimo!!Si vede che è una grande passione per te e ti faccio i miei complimenti per la semplicità e la professionalità della tua risposta....
> Si è che andavo di fretta allora sono stato fin troppo sintetico, magari ti posto un link che mi sembra buono per acquistare una Canon, il discorso del corpo macchina e obiettivo lo sapevo solo che volevo esserne certo visto che per ora di canon non ne ho usate molte....
> 
> Personalmente tendo a fotografe di tutto e di più, l' altro ieri solo paesaggi, oggi natura, ma spesso anche palazzi, città oppure anche persone ovviamente....
> ...



Grazie 

Per l'analogica potresti vedere una Canon AE1

Fai bene a fotografare tutto, l'importante è pensarci e usare la testa per capire come meglio fotografare ciò che si ha davanti e cercando di mettere in pratica quello che hai in mente, senza fare click ogni volta che una mosca si muove 

Attento alla scimmia però perché la fotografia è una passione mooolto costosa.......


----------



## Canonista (27 Novembre 2013)

Sigmino 105 arrivato! (E già me lo sono ripagato) 

[MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] costano quelle pellicole! Ma te l'ha regalata la tipa??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

bravo bravo, non aveva visto questo topic


----------



## Canonista (28 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bravo bravo, non aveva visto questo topic



Grazie Fabry


----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sigmino 105 arrivato! (E già me lo sono ripagato)
> 
> [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] costano quelle pellicole! Ma te l'ha regalata la tipa??



Ottimo così adesso ti scatenerai con il nuovo obiettivo....

dici la polaroid?
no ce l' avevo in casa era in mezzo ad altre cose che ho ritrovato, il problema adesso sono le pellicole che non si trovano facilmente e soo costose!!
tu hai qualche sito da consigliarmi per prenderle?


----------



## Canonista (28 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Ottimo così adesso ti scatenerai con il nuovo obiettivo....
> 
> dici la polaroid?
> no ce l' avevo in casa era in mezzo ad altre cose che ho ritrovato, il problema adesso sono le pellicole che non si trovano facilmente e soo costose!!
> tu hai qualche sito da consigliarmi per prenderle?



A parte ebay (anche .fr, .co.uk, .de) non ne ho idea! Potresti trovare qualche gruppetto su FB magari tipo mercatino, in uno di questi io ci sono, se vuoi ti invito


----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> A parte ebay (anche .fr, .co.uk, .de) non ne ho idea! Potresti trovare qualche gruppetto su FB magari tipo mercatino, in uno di questi io ci sono, se vuoi ti invito



ok zio invitami!!


----------



## Canonista (5 Dicembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ok zio invitami!!



Fatto! 

Sto provando a farmi un album di sole foto scattate con il telefono, accompagnato dalla fedele EPSON XP205 (ovvero stampo direttamente dal telefono col wifi ) e dalla carta fotografica tarocca e devo dire che vengono davvero bene! Specie la foto della Sagrada Familia che ho anche su Instagram


----------



## runner (5 Dicembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Fatto!
> 
> Sto provando a farmi un album di sole foto scattate con il telefono, accompagnato dalla fedele EPSON XP205 (ovvero stampo direttamente dal telefono col wifi ) e dalla carta fotografica tarocca e devo dire che vengono davvero bene! Specie la foto della Sagrada Familia che ho anche su Instagram



Bravo Bomber ho visto che hanno fatto pure un altro gruppo con il mercatino quindi ottimo direi!!
ottimo pure per la stampante, alla fine quando si riesce ad avere un buon risultato anche a casa la soddisfazione raddoppia....


----------



## Canonista (6 Dicembre 2013)

Esatto, scattare e riuscire a stampare in modo quasi decente regala ancor più soddisfazione 

Infatti ho dato il via anche ad un album A4! Ovviamente ho la stampante a supporto esterno e non a cartucce, non sono poi così matto 


PS: ah e mi è arrivata anche una mia stampa spettacolare da appendere.
La mia foto del Ponte di Castelvecchio su PVC in formato 100x70cm, è bellissima!


----------

